# This looks pretty cool..but...



## bne74honda (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

 could use some help with this one:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/coffin-shaped-skull-colbult-blue-poison-bottle-2-7-8-h-/260704949126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb339d386#ht_500wt_949

 Sure looks good, but what might it be worth? Trying to build a poison collection on a budget!

 Thanks....Brian


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I answered my own question - a Wheaton repro?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 8, 2010)

> Sure looks good, but what might it be worth?


 It is a Wheaton and probably base marked but the seller conveniently left that out.
 For awhile a few years ago they were fetching $40 give or take ten but I think that was short lived.


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Cowseat. I know there is a market and many collectors but just not my style. They did produce some nice bottles though.

 Brian


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 9, 2010)

Wheaton used to make real bottles.  Was founded in 1888 and produced genuine bottles for the pharmaceutical industry and others for many years.  Wasn't until the grandson took over that we find these novelty bottles and reproduction flasks.  It may have started in Frank Sr. term but I cant narrow the time line down.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheaton_Industries


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool...and thanks Poison


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a very early Wheaton reproduction.  The bottle was Lashâ€™s bitters.  The bottle was made by Wheaton but I donâ€™t know if they put the label on.  I would have guessed my bottle was made 1920â€™s to 1940â€™s.

 The poison Wheatons allways bring good money but the rest of their bottles donâ€™t.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 13, 2010)

more


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 14, 2010)

Have to get old, original Wheatons to get good money.  Ours is from about 1900 and cost my wife about $100.  We have no idea if it was a good buy or not, he had 110 or 120 on it.  But she had to have it because it has the "eye" on it.


----------

